
Scientists Used CRISPR to Put a GIF Inside Living DNA - coloneltcb
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608268/scientists-used-crispr-to-put-a-gif-inside-living-dna/?set=608263
======
nonbel
Error: 500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, the requested URL '[https://images.nature.com/full/nature-
assets/nature/journal/...](https://images.nature.com/full/nature-
assets/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/extref/nature23017-s1.pdf') caused an
error:

Internal Server Error

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14755429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14755429)

